# Problem bei der Installation von Steam unter Ubuntu 17.10



## Semnone (26. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Acer TravelMate B gekauft und Ubuntu 17.10 installiert.

Nun wollte ich Steam über das Software Center installieren, aber es lässt sich dann nicht starten.
Also deinstalliert und direkt übers Terminal probiert. Hier dann das gleiche Problem, dass sich Steam nicht starten lässt. Auch direkt über das Terminal nicht.
In beiden Fällen erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support

Ich habe schon einige Fehlerlösungen dazu im Netz gefunden, aber nichts hilft bei mir.

Hat da noch jemand ne Idee wie ich Steam installiert bekomme?

Auf einem anderen System hatte ich die 16.04.3 LTS installiert, die sich aber mittlerweile auf 17.10 geupdatet hat.
Hier konnte ich ohne Probleme Steam über das Software Center installieren und funktioniert auch immer noch.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2017)

Hast du auch das Setup von der Steam-Homepage direkt probiert?


----------



## Semnone (26. Dezember 2017)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon so gemacht, aber gerade noch mal probiert.

Ich bekomme dann folgende Meldung:


```
Repairing installation, linking /home/benutzer/.steam/steam to /home/benutzer/.local/share/Steam
Running Steam on ubuntu 17.10 64-bit
STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
/home/benutzer/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_request_with_fds
/home/benutzer/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: Zeile 444: Keine Entsprechung: ssfn*
```

Das mit der Verlinkung war ein Lösungsvorschlag den ich gefunden hatte.
Ich hätte gedacht, das wäre nach einem remove wieder weg, aber scheint sich das System ja zu merken.

Wie bekomme ich das Rückgängig? Ich bin noch nicht ganz so Erfahren was Linux angeht.


----------



## Semnone (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich konnte das Problem jetzt mit folgendem Befehl lösen und Steam startet jetzt normal.

```
find ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" -o -name "libgpg-error.so*" \) -print -deletefind ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" -o -name "libgpg-error.so*" \) -print -deletev
```


----------



## Arkintosz (27. Dezember 2017)

Hi, deinstalliere mal mit dem Befehl *sudo apt-get remove --purge steam* das Programm wieder vom Rechner. Dann schau mit dem Befehl *ls ~ -a* und *ls ~/.local/share/ -a* , ob in den Verzeichnissen noch irgendwelche Steam-Ordner sind. Falls ja, kannst Du sie mit *rm -r PFAD_ZUM_STEAM_ORDNER* löschen.
Beispiel: *rm -r ~/.local/share/Steam*

Wenn alles sauber ist, kannst Du Steam mit dem Befehl *sudo apt install steam* wieder installieren und den Anweisungen folgen. Starte Steam dabei mit dem Befehl *steam* im Terminal, damit man die Ausgaben sehen und ganz spezifisch herausfinden kann, wo es hängt. Steam aus anderen Quellen zu laden, ist da nicht zielführend, sondern bringt möglicherweise einiges durcheinander, was davor noch kein Problem darstellte - vielleicht muss man nur eine mitgelieferte Bibliothek löschen oder installieren.

Edit: Gut, dass Du das Problem lösen konntest.


----------



## Semnone (28. Dezember 2017)

Trotzdem vielen Danke für deine Antwort. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja irgendwann wieder oder ein anderer ein ähnliches Problem und dann hilft dein Beitrag.


----------

